# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Probleme kimike!

## Edmond.S

Tung !

  Desha t'i paraqes disa detyra ne lidhje me shkencen e kimise.Nuk jane aso detyrash me zgjidhje te prere,por vetem desha edhe mendimin tuaj:

[-]Pasojat e zvogelimit te tretshmerise se CO2 ne ujerat e detrave?

[-]Llogaritja e sasia se CO2 e tretur ne uje,ne temp. te ndryshme(p.sh. ne temperature 12*C,ne vellim uji prej 10.000 km3)?

[-]Pse balona e mbushur me CO2 e cila del prej shishes se ujit mineral ne temperature konstanet(20*C) eshte me e vogel(vellimi),per dallim ne temperature diellore(kuptohet pra,e ndryshueshme)?

Ju lutem qe pergjigjet te jene ne pergjithesi me karakter kimik!

----------

